# Shaking is driving me to scream



## lostlisa (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi,

Help, I brought a used 02 Altima this summer and the car was great for the first 60 days ( before the warrenty expired) handled great at high speeds with no problem. Low miles clean title but it was shaking like crazy under the hood right in front of the driver side where the inspection sticker goods. 

So I have taken it in to the dealer 6 times already they fixed the under the hood shaking now the whole car shakes when in drive and I stop the car at a light or something. The shaking goes from the brake all the way back on the driver side. We have changed all 3 motor mounts and I am ready to scream each time I have to drive the car. Anyone knows what is causing the shaking?

I took it to an outside mechanic and he said it is a flaw with the make & model and a common problem. I didn't know that when I spent my $10,000 to buy it. Is that really true? Do I have a lemon or buyback? Is there anyway to see if the car is a buyback in another state?


----------



## MajorTom-s13-rb20det (Jan 6, 2009)

wouldnt know about the buy back,but it keep be a couple of other things if it shakes at high speeds. Suggestions: rotate your tires,make sure they are all the same size.Rotors could be warped to,which would make the car shake when your foot is on the brake.Bent rack and pinion rod? Get under your car and check to see if anything is bent. I had a 98 saturn once,it shook like hell whenever I hit about 75miles an hour,turns out all it needed was a tire rotation. Other than that,i really would know what to tell you,i was thinking motor mounts but you took car of that already..


----------



## tobybul (Jan 15, 2009)

lostlisa said:


> Hi,
> 
> Help, I brought a used 02 Altima this summer and the car was great for the first 60 days ( before the warrenty expired) handled great at high speeds with no problem. Low miles clean title but it was shaking like crazy under the hood right in front of the driver side where the inspection sticker goods.
> 
> ...


Am not clear on your description of the symptoms. Does it shake when the car is cruising? At what speeds? Or does it shake at idle when it is stationary?

Does the steering wheel shake when cruisng and/or braking?

- imbalance tires?
- warped brake rotors?


----------

